# Rambo V - Last Blood



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello.

The final Rambo is on the way.




 

The Story is complete known.Please google for yourself.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwhRi4TJPGO/?utm_source=ig_embed

Release Date: at the End of 2019.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> The final Rambo is on the way.
> 
> ...


God Sly looks really old now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

Too much boxing blows.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2019)

For all the "stick a claymore on it and set it off" stuff I did actually enjoy the last Rambo film. I can't say it advanced the character/plot all that much but was enjoyable. Wonder what we will get here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

> Wonder what we will get here.



Hopefully some like this classic:


----------



## zomborg (Apr 28, 2019)

Poor guy 
He must really be needing the money to still be trying to act and do another remake. 
Either that or he can't let go of the past.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2019)

A little video from the set:
(sorry german site,please scroll down a little for the video)    

https://www.moviejones.de/news/news...-teilt-rambo-5-last-blood-setvideo_16181.html


----------



## Superbronx (May 1, 2019)

Go Rambo! I just hope he don't need a walker or a cane. Rambo is a fun series. Especially part 1


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 5, 2019)

I loves Rambo forever! Best movie ever!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2019)

September 2019:


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 28, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx9l-opHbOz/?utm_source=ig_embed&utm_campaign=embed_video_watch_again


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2019)

​


----------



## SG854 (May 30, 2019)

Adrian!

Youjswanna beatdjbd meee In ajdhhb Fight Imdjd the Italiann  Staliandjj Adrian!


----------



## Glyptofane (May 30, 2019)

Maybe I'm just a terrible person, but I've never actually seen a Rambo film. It's kind of weird now that I think about it since I was big into Rocky and have seen many other surely worse Sly movies.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2019)

Rambo home invasion film?

I am game.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2019)

Rambo V: Home Alone


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 30, 2019)

zomborg said:


> He must really be needing the money



Well.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Expendables 4 says, "Just a few shekels."


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> God Sly looks really old now.



Thats not very nice. That's not polite. WOW.

Anyway, this movie is a little bit disappointment. He is fighting against the army in his hometown ? Whatever happened to Colombia or Mexico or something like he used to fight in 1-4 ? I will watch it on blu ray but I think it sucks! SMH.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Thats not very nice. That's not polite. Wow.


Jesus the snowflake generation are unbelievable since when was it rude to say someone looks old? He is old and he looks old saying that is not a crime when it's true.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Jesus the snowflake generation are unbelievable since when was it rude to say someone looks old? He is old and he looks old saying that is not a crime when it's true.



Yeah, you could say that instead say it to his face. However, it is still offended to say that. Just saying.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 30, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yeah, you could say that instead say it to his face. However, it is still offended to say that. Just saying.


But it's not offensive to say someone looks old when they do. Mabye in your country but not here.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> But it's not offensive to say someone looks old when they do. Mabye in your country but not here.



Not in my country too. I am not the type to say that here. I would just keep it to myself.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 31, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> God Sly looks really old now.



Took me a while to find this:



 

https://decider.com/2019/05/29/scorsese-the-irishman-deaging-de-niro/

So don't worry, by the time the movie comes out, they'll "digitally youthify" that stallion.


----------



## zomborg (May 31, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I didn't realize he did an expendables 4!


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (Jun 4, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Lol I didn't realize he did an expendables 4!


Production supposedly just started.


----------



## zomborg (Jun 5, 2019)

Sethtimus Prime said:


> Production supposedly just started.


You guys hear any rumor to the effect that Sylvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger may both be leaving before expendables 4 is finished?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2019)

> You guys hear any rumor to the effect that Sylvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger may both be leaving before expendables 4 is finished?



This had to do with this #MeToo  crap......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 21, 2019)

According to an Interview on this german page,Stallone also is for an 6th part of Rambo,depending how the fans like Ramob 5:

https://www.film.tv/nachrichten/2019/rambo-6-stallone-ueber-weitere-fortsetzung-45775.html



> The answer that nothing is ever really over and that he will continue, if possible, is likely to please Rambo-Fan.





> This clear hint is that the audience has an influence on whether there will be a Rambo 6 in the future. As always in the film business, it depends on the number of viewers. Whether Rambo 5 or Last Blood really will be the last Rambo movie is not one hundred percent sure.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 25, 2019)

New Trailer Out!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)

AsPika2219 said:


> New Trailer Out!




Thank you 

This "could" be THE continuing episode that is very closest to "First Blood".
Maybe a "remake" (positively meant !) from the first Movie.

John Rambo against the Town´s justice.

I think I'm looking forward to one of my rare cinema experience again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2019)

So I saw it.

I think I enjoyed the previous one more, as silly as it was at points.

This... a better stab at characterisation than most of this sort of film gets. 

End sequence. Chekov's gun rack (or indeed Matrix style "lots of guns") works for me, however going by a comment at the end of it then a lot of it relied on luck and there were some questionable tactical choices during it (not to mention a clown car probably was involved in that). Such things are OK if you are just some amateur but we just watched a setting up sequence and this is quite literally Rambo, and on the other side the people attacking weren't just randoms either -- some kind of "he is a bit out of touch... but he is still Rambo" theme would have tied it together nicely. On the other hand I did also see John Wick 2 the other day and a similar sequence during that did more for me.

I reckon an 8 part miniseries (I saw the recent standalone Punisher effort and that did well here, but I reckon something by way of Harper's Island would be where I start from) would have been fantastic. This middle then felt a bit rushed... if someone said it was cut for time then I could believe it. I could also believe this was just a random film and someone managed to swing the naming rights.



Spoiler



Why he tried to drive home rather than get her at least stabilised I don't know



Acting wise you know what you are getting from the lead (though the director/cinematographer managed to get something from it, the former having been around a while with this being what I guess is an attempt to move from being assistant and second unit work) but the version I saw did not have subs and I don't speak Spanish but it still worked.

I am not going to say no but if you want a satisfying payoff to the series... actually if you never saw 4 I would watch 5 first and then call 4 the ending.


----------

